

PageRank: A Diagram of Cognitive Capitalism and the Rentier of Common Intellect [pdf] - mgunes
http://matteopasquinelli.com/docs/Pasquinelli_PageRank.pdf

======
api
Some very interesting ideas in here once you mentally strip off the postmodern
blather. Totally unnecessary.

